
What’s new for WSL in Windows 10 version 1903? - anonymfus
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2019/02/15/whats-new-for-wsl-in-windows-10-version-1903/
======
mappu
Is it possible to use the builtin 9P client with non-WSL servers?

~~~
equalunique
Good question. 9P communication between WSL instances would be useful, for
example.

